# [RP] - Jin's Dojo



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Apr 14, 2016)

Who wanna spar ?
Anyone can join, but you need to challenge someone first before engaging in a fight. If the other person accepts, you two begin a 1v1 duel between each other. No-one else is allowed to interfere and get in the way, so you'll only focus on your opponent only. For that, you should REPLY to the specific one you're RP-ing with only, until you both are done.
If you're in the middle of the fight and someone else challenges you, just reply "This user is currently busy" to that person.
If someone breaks the rules which I'm gonna list below, I'll force-stop the fight. Three times like that and you're out.

Also, to keep everything as organized as possible, you should end the fight with your current opponent before picking someone else ; don't quit mid-way.

And now, the rules :

- No magic, sorry.
- Guns are off-limits ; any other type of long-ranged weapon (Bows, Crossbows, Darts, etc) is OK.
- NO GOD-MOD (nobody likes that, so don't even try it).
- DO NOT TRY TO KILL EACH OTHER.
- Respect each other WITH HONOR.
- Have fun~

You can have a go with me too, if ya want to. 
Before engaging in any match, however, you should tell what weapon(s) your character is going to use in the match. A picture or two to illustrate would be perfect too.

Here's my fursona Jin, for example :


----------

